# Vehicle rust (any way to slow it down)?



## Hubjeep

I found the power steering lines on the 1992 Wrangler I have been plowing with for the past four years rusted through when I started it up for the season. Once the second line comes in it will be fixed, but I am concerned about rust on the rest of the vehicle. 

Does anyone spray anything on the frame/underneth, like rust preventative or paint? Things like the brake lines seem to have little protection. What about spraying parts down with WD-40? 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
John


----------



## PlowKid150

Hey johnny, Go to the dealer/paint shop/wherever and have them undercoat the truck. This will prevent further rusting, and paint over and repair the current rust. It is a cheap process to do, and it looks to me like thats just the ticket for your application.

Kev


----------



## Tarkus

PlowKid150 said:


> Hey johnny, Go to the dealer/paint shop/wherever and have them undercoat the truck. This will prevent further rusting, and paint over and repair the current rust. It is a cheap process to do, and it looks to me like thats just the ticket for your application.
> 
> Kev


I have has bad luck with rust proofing after that fact as I have seen it eat away under the coating. You need to try to stop of slow it down. I use a mixture of heavy oil and keroesene to spray my plows at start and a few times during season and also under trucks were ever rust is try to start. It works pretty good and slows down the cancer a lot.


----------



## PlowKid150

who in the hell wants to spray oil and kerosene all over their truck. haha come on man. First of all , i wouldnt light a match, and secondly, in a jeep the wiff of that is enough to knock you over. Anyways, go with the undercoating, just make sure it is a quality application. Just cause Tarkus got a bad undercoating, does that mean everyones will be that way? 

Hmmmmm have a professionally sprayed paint cleanly over the bottom of your truck, or spray the whole rusty thing with oil and kerosene... no brainer here,


----------



## Metro Lawn

There is a product called Por-15 that can be painted over rust and stops it. It is very strong, about 20 times that of regular enamal. Be careful when applying as not to get it on your skin. It will not wash off and will take about a month to wear off.


----------



## jpunlimited

*gummy bear techique*

there is a product Made by CRC (corrosion block)it is available at ACE,autozone, marine etc.
this is what your want treat the rust. it does dry to a waxy goo. but it stops the process for the winter. then layer under coat over that this creates a black semi hard goo that looks like paint. try it on your rusty diff cover first to perfect the process. us wd as the base coat if it is not rusted badly. spray an entire can of CRC on all the steal lines. this is my 4th jeep and I already started this process on the 2004!. 3m under coat,CRC $6.00 per can saving your jeep priceless. feel free to empty several cans into the frame. it smells until it dries.


----------



## LockedUP

Rustbullet.com The stuff of miracles..


----------



## SCSIndust

Hey, I spray my trucks with used oil/trans fluid/diesel every year. It is an old trick from a guy who has been plowing 40 years. If you really care about your truck, you gotta do what you gotta do. Yea, it smells for a day or so, but the results are great. Don't bash it till you try it. I found that it actually helps to reverse the effects of rust. If you have an older truck, with a good undercoating, then spraying is a no-brainer. Who wants to spend all that time trying to prep and paint the underside when you can spend 10 minutes and spray your truck?


----------



## JKOOPERS

my father inlaw sells chemicals and he has a salt neutralizer and anti corrosive that stops and prevents rust. if interested email me at [email protected]. by the way it DRIES clear .


----------



## deluxeco

I have used the 50% Kerosene 50% drain oil on our trucks for years along with a liberal amount of wd40 under thehood and door jambs,with no ill effects,the preservation is dramatic and its virtually free,as far as the smell I assure you rustproofing is much worse,the problem with rustproofing isthe creation of void spaces and bubbles and the blocking of drain holes.The oil mixture sprayed with a pump sprayer over gravel allowed to flow for a day or so and then a quick flush with water.It gives the chassis a "armorall" look and water simply beeds off,in the spring degrease and powerwash and it looks like new.


----------



## Chevytruck85

POR-15 the best rust preventive ever made paint it on right over rust!


----------



## btrussell

I just bought this stuff called chasis saver. ITs supposed to be better than POR-15 however I haven't used it yet. Its supposed to stop rust permanently and it is its own primer and top coat. bought it from http://www.magnetpaints.com 
Brian


----------



## LockedUP

Chevytruck85 said:


> POR-15 the best rust preventive ever made paint it on right over rust!


Used to be the best Rust Bullet is now the best by far.. Same type stuff but better..I've used 2 gallons of the stuff.


----------



## JKOOPERS

just curois what you guys are paying for a 5 gallon bucket of these anti corrosive products


----------



## kipcom

OK...here goes............

What is "undercoating" made of ??
***Answer Petroleum product

ie: used oil, kerosene etc.


----------



## Tarkus

PlowKid150 said:


> who in the hell wants to spray oil and kerosene all over their truck. haha come on man. First of all , i wouldnt light a match, and secondly, in a jeep the wiff of that is enough to knock you over. Anyways, go with the undercoating, just make sure it is a quality application. Just cause Tarkus got a bad undercoating, does that mean everyones will be that way?
> 
> Hmmmmm have a professionally sprayed paint cleanly over the bottom of your truck, or spray the whole rusty thing with oil and kerosene... no brainer here,


I have done it for 15 years and not burned one yet. You use kero to thin it a bit (about 10% tops) if it is cold and oil is thick and it (the kero) evaporates with time and leaves the heavier oil stock behind. It actually work quit nicely and it penetrates the cracks and seam were rust starts. My plow look nearly new and lack rust because of these regular treatments and a heavy one when stored in the spring.


----------



## Hubjeep

Thanks for all the replies.

If I do nothing the rust will continue, much of it resides on the frame rails inside the engine compartment, and on the axle housings.

I may try a combination of things suggested. I have used POR-15 in the past with much success, in fact I painted the SnoWay mount and frame with it. 

I will probably use POR-15 or look into the "Rust Bullet" suggested above for the frame, axle housings, and any rust under the body, then use kerosene - diesel? - oil mix for any other areas that are hard to get to. 

-John


----------



## Tarkus

Hubjeep said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> If I do nothing the rust will continue, much of it resides on the frame rails inside the engine compartment, and on the axle housings.
> 
> I may try a combination of things suggested. I have used POR-15 in the past with much success, in fact I painted the SnoWay mount and frame with it.
> 
> I will probably use POR-15 or look into the "Rust Bullet" suggested above for the frame, axle housings, and any rust under the body, then use kerosene - diesel? - oil mix for any other areas that are hard to get to.
> 
> -John


Do not use a diesel/kero mix not thick enough. The heavier the oil the better and I use a compressor powered spray gun to do the job for me.


----------



## hesko1

*stop rust*

Rustoleum Coal Tar Epoxy . It is a two part mix and costs less than half of por 15. I like the used oil trick also.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

i thought about using the kero-waste oil idea .undercoting does stop rust just covers it up . i have done several old car restorations the car that were undercoated had no floors left in them due to moisture getting under the undercoating. 
john


----------



## echovalley

hey just wondering were u keep your truck is it on pavement?or grass?.after every storm we wash our trucks top to bottom.and we make sure every truck is run on the road for at least 30 min to get the moisture out of the motor once a week.you can spray your frame till the cows come home but if your truck sits for a long period of time that is the worst thing u can do to your motor.we use semi syn. oil and mystery oil in the motors and fuel tanks.nock on wood we have never had any problems


----------



## CARDOCTOR

i storm my 2 older trucks on a asphalt drive last yr had to park the on dirt the trucks had alot of surface rust we do start them every week
next yrs were going to store them inside
john


----------



## echovalley

if your parking them on dirt u might as well park them in the pool.all that moisture yeck


----------



## CARDOCTOR

i found out the hard way
john :crying: :crying:


----------



## TrailK10

maybe i am applying the por-15 wrong but it seems like it starts to peel off after a year.


----------



## SCSIndust

Don't forget, gravel is the worst to park on. The moisture never evaporates, and gets trapped under the rocks. It is just as bad as putting a tarp over it. Dirt at least absorbs the moisture, if you had to pick between the two...


----------



## JKOOPERS

if anyone wants info on the product cr 3600 that i was telling everyone email me a [email protected] to recieve info and specs. thanks jeff


----------



## skmodmsl

POR-15 is a great product but you need to read the fine print. POR-15 breaks down from ultra violet light ( the suns rays ). After applying the POR let it dry then cover it with regular paint.


----------



## faughtj

I also use the mix of kerosene/oil and it works really well. I have a newer Silverado with the wax-dipped frame, so I haven't used it on that yet. But it works wonders on the plow frame, plow & salt spreader. Probably not the most enviromentally friendly thing to do but it does work and is next to free. It actually makes the surface rust spots blend in and makes the whole frame look almost new. This "trick" was also told to me by an old-timer who drove municipal plow trucks for many years.


----------



## LockedUP

skmodmsl said:


> POR-15 is a great product but you need to read the fine print. POR-15 breaks down from ultra violet light ( the suns rays ). After applying the POR let it dry then cover it with regular paint.


Thats why Rust Bullet is better. Just two coats on rust and your done. You can topcoat if you wish but no need to. And no prep other than wire brush, grind or sandblast.


----------

